# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Panasonic] βλαβη συμπιεστης inverter

## catamaran100

Καλημερα σας...θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας πανω στο προβλημα μου.Το κλιματιστικο ητανε τοποθετημενο στο χωριο και το ξηλωσα μηπως και το επισκευασω.Ειναι panasonic inverter ac 12000 btu απο τα πρωτα inverter.Οταν το ανοιγω απο το κοντρολ μου ριχνει το ρελε.Ψαχνοντας για την διαρροη και συνδεοντας ξεχωριστα τις μοναδες η διαρροη ειναι απο το εξωτερικο μηχανημα και συγκεκριμενα απο τον συμπιεστη.Βγαζοντας την γειωση απο την κλεμα της εξωτερικης μοναδας ο συμπιεστης παει να ξεκινησει κανει μια γαργαρα αλλ
α να παλι κατω το ρελε...ειναι οντως off ο συμπιεστης;Μετρησα τα τυλιγματα και στις τρεις ενδειξεις πηρα 55 kΩ.Καμια μετρηση δεν ητανε το αθροισμα των δυο προηγουμενων.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Panoss

Πρόσφατα έβλεπα στο youtube βιντεάκια σχετικά με τους συμπιεστές ψυγείων.
Οι αντιστάσεις που ανέφερε, όταν μετρούσε τα 3 πινς του συμπιεστή, ήταν 10Ωμ, 6Ωμ και 4Ωμ.
Πάντως της τάξης των Ωμ, όχι kΩ. 
Δεν ξέρω τι διαφορές έχουν με των αιρ-κοντίσιον, αλλά τόσο μεγάλες δεν πρέπει να 'ναι.
Δες και το βίντεο (είναι για ψυγείο).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4NSnX3jykQ

Κι εδώ για αιρ-κοντίσιον, 0,2Ωμ, 4Ωμ. Τέτοιες τιμές, δες απ' το 4 λεπτό:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RfepFb1Dx8

----------


## catamaran100

Πανο ευχαριστω για την διορθωση ητανε οντως 5.5Ω και οι 3 μετρησεις που πηρα.

----------


## Panoss

Στο πρώτο βίντεο, στο 0:30, θα δεις ένα εξάρτημα (+ το καλώδιο της πρίζας) που μπαίνει στα τρία πινς του συμπιεστή.
Το αναφέρει ως ρελέ.
Αυτό έχει μέσα νομίζω ένα ρελέ κι έναν πυκνωτή (?? δεν είμαι σίγουρος).
Θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις αυτό, δεν ξέρω πώς.
(αν φυσικά το έχει στο αιρκοντίσιον σου  :Biggrin: )
Ίσως να μετρήσεις με το ωμόμετρο όπως μέτρησες τα πινς του συμπιεστή.

Για δες μπας και σε βοηθήσουν:
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ner+compressor

----------


## FILMAN

Ο συμπιεστής είναι *ΤΡΙΦΑΣΙΚΟΣ* και συνεπώς δίνει 3 όμοιες ωμικές ενδείξεις.

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Φίλε μου τον συμπιεστή πρέπει να τον μετρήσεις και ως προς γη για να είσαι σίγουρος για διαρροή. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα σου είναι στην εξωτερική πλακέτα. Πρέπει να μετρήσεις την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ή το pfc module.

----------

FILMAN (16-02-16)

----------


## JOUN

Αν δεν μετρηθει ο συμπιεστης με μεγγωμετρο δεν θα εισαι σιγουρος αν φταιει η οχι..
Με το πολυμετρο δεν μπορεις να το μετρησεις.

----------

FILMAN (16-02-16)

----------


## catamaran100

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις...όπως μου τα λέτε θα κοιτάξω την πλακέτα γιατί αν όπως είπε και ο Φίλιππος στους τριφασικούς έχουμε 3 ίδιες ενδείξεις άρα ο συμπιεστής πρέπει να είναι ok...
Δημήτρη επειδή την Τετάρτη θα βρω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ και να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από την πλακέτα για να με κατατοπίσεις,θα ήθελα να μου πείς πως να μετρήσω τον συμπιεστή ως προς την γη και τι ένδειξη πρέπει να πάρω,θα μετρήσω και τα 3 πινς;
Γιώργο δεν έχω μεγγώμετρο, δεν ξέρω τι τιμή έχει και ούτε να το χρησιμοποιώ...
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους...

----------


## FILMAN

Το ότι σου έδωσε 3 ίδιες ενδείξεις δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει και διαρροή ως προς γη. Αποσύνδεσε τα 3 του καλώδια από το μηχάνημα και δοκίμασε να το βάλεις μπρος. Αν δεν σου ρίξει το ρελέ τότε ο συμπιεστής προφανώς έχει διαρροή.

----------

vasilimertzani (16-02-16)

----------


## catamaran100

Φιλιππε θα το κανω το απογευμα και θα σου πω με σιγουρια.απαντησε μου ομως στο εξης εφοσον υποθετω οτι εχει διαρροη ως προς την γη βγαζοντας την γειωση γιατι μου ριχνει παλι το ρελε;

----------


## nyannaco

Απο που βγαζεις τη γειωση, μονο στο μοτερ ή απο ολη τη συσκευη;
Και, βεβαια, μα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ προσοχη, καθως μπορει να εμφανισει ταση στα μεταλλικα μερη!

----------

FILMAN (16-02-16), vasilimertzani (16-02-16)

----------


## Panoss

Χρήστο, σιγουρέψου ότι αυτό που ρίχνει είναι όντως ρελέ διαφυγής.
Βρες τα στοιχεία που γράφει πάνω του και γκούγκλαρέ το.
π.χ ένα συνηθισμένο ρελέ: http://www.ilmako.gr/hager-cdc740h-r...-40a-1p1n.html

----------


## catamaran100

Δεν ειμαι σπιτι τωρα αλλα ναι αυτο που εριχνε ητανε το ρελε προστασιας.την γειωση την εβγαλα απο ολοκληρη την συσκευη.και παλι οταν παω να ξεκινησει το μοτερ ριχνει το ρελε.το απογευμα θα γινει εντατικο ψαξιμο με την βοηθεια σας φυσικα.ευχαριστω παιδια...

----------


## FILMAN

> απαντησε μου ομως στο εξης εφοσον υποθετω οτι εχει διαρροη ως προς την γη βγαζοντας την γειωση γιατι μου ριχνει παλι το ρελε;


Όταν λες "βγάζοντας τη γείωση", εννοείς αυτό:


> Οταν το ανοιγω απο το κοντρολ μου ριχνει το ρελε.Ψαχνοντας για την διαρροη και συνδεοντας ξεχωριστα τις μοναδες η διαρροη ειναι απο το εξωτερικο μηχανημα και συγκεκριμενα απο τον συμπιεστη. *Βγαζοντας την γειωση απο την κλεμα της εξωτερικης μοναδας* ο συμπιεστης παει να ξεκινησει κανει μια γαργαρα αλλα να παλι κατω το ρελε....


Τα μεταλλικά μέρη της εσωτερικής μονάδας πιστεύεις ότι δεν είναι γειωμένα, και η εξωτερική μονάδα* εξακολουθεί να είναι σε επαφή με τη γείωση μέσω των χάλκινων σωληνώσεων* που ενώνουν τις δυο μονάδες;

----------


## catamaran100

Εχεις δικιο Φιλιππε,ηξερα οτι και το εσωτερικο μηχανημα ειναι διπλα γειωμενο αλλα ξεχασα την διαδρομη των σωληνωσεων...Θα την βγαλω και απο το εσωτερικο και θα καταργησω και απο την πλακετα τα καλωδια του μοτερ και σας ενημερωνω ξανα...

----------


## FILMAN

*ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ,* απλά θα αποσυνδέσεις τις 3 φάσεις του συμπιεστή από την πλακέτα και θα κάνεις δοκιμή.

----------


## catamaran100

> θα αποσυνδέσεις τις 3 φάσεις του συμπιεστή από την πλακέτα και θα κάνεις δοκιμή.


Η δοκιμή έγινε. Αποσύνδεσα τις 3 φάσεις του συμπιεστή και δεν πέφτει το ρελέ. Δουλεύει απλά η εξωτερική φτερωτή...Τώρα τι κάνουμε με την διαρροή του συμπιεστή;Ο συμπιεστής στην πάνω πλευρά αναφέρει oil 2RD132X 5BA03...

----------


## FILMAN

Δυστυχώς πρέπει να αλλαχθεί...

----------


## catamaran100

Ρωτησα για τιμη...μου ειπανε απο 200 μεχρι 300...Νομιζω δεν αξιζει για ενα παλιο κλιματιστικο το κοστος αυτο + το φρεον που θα του βαλω...παντως το πρωι επειδη με ετρωγε το εβαλα και δουλεψε χωρις γειωση.Δουλευε κανονικα το μοτερ ψυξη,θερμανση αλλα μετα απο 5 λεπτα εκοβε και αναβοσβηνε το led στην εξωτερικη πλακετα ασταματητα.Συν οτι το μηχανημα ειχε διαρροη 110V.

----------


## Papas00zas

Πόσων ετών είναι το κλιματιστικό;

----------


## catamaran100

> Πόσων ετών είναι το κλιματιστικό;


15 ετων ειναι δημητρη...

----------

